# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Cockatiels αρσενικό/θηλυκό όχι ζευγάρι.

## souirkan

Καλημέρα παιδιά, σε λίγους μήνες φεύγω μόνιμα για εξωτερικό και θέλω να χαρίσω τα cockatiels μου γιατί δεν θα μπορώ να τα πάρω μαζί μου.
Παρακαλώ όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία και υπομονή ιδιαίτερα για το θηλυκό μου γιατί είναι δύσκολος χαρακτήρας...

Το θυληκό λέγεται Lucy, είναι lutino με καραφλίτσα πίσω από το τσουλούφι, και την έχω από τις 12/5/2013. Υπολογίζω ότι την πήρα τουλάχιστον 1 έτους, οπότε είναι κατά προσέγγιση τουλάχιστον 3.5 ετών. Δεν είχε δακτυλίδι.

Το αρσενικό λέγεται Condoriano, είναι white face και τον έχω από τις 17/3/2014. Υπολογίζω ότι τον πήρα περίπου 8 μηνών, όποτε πάλι κατά προσέγγιση είναι περίπου 2.5 ετών. Ούτε αυτός είχε δαχτυλίδι.

Δεν είναι ζευγάρι, ίσα ίσα δεν τα πάνε καθόλου καλά.
Θερμή παράκληση να τα αναλάβει κάποιος με πείρα, χρόνο και υπομονή αν είναι δυνατόν γιατί δεν θέλω να τα δώσω σε αρχάριους που δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα  για αυτούς ούτε να τα παρατήσω σε pet shop!
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τους ενδιαφερόμενους παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου με προσωπικό μήνυμα.
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο μπραβο για την κινηση σου  .Θα σε παρακαλεσω (αν και μαλλον ηδη το εχεις οπως βλεπω σκοπο ) να επιλεξεις γνωστα μελη ως προς την διαχειριση των πτηνων τους  .Επειδη συχνα ειδοποιουμαστε απο μελη για συγκεκριμενα μη τακτικα μελη που παντοτε εμφανιζονται με πμ να ζητουν να τους χαρισουν πουλια σε αγγελιες προσφορας που αναρτουνται , θα ηθελα αν το επιθυμεις ,πριν κανεις κινηση προς αγνωστο μη τακτικο μελος ,να με ειδοποιησεις με πμ . Για γνωστο κανε μονος σου τις κινησεις χωρις  να χρειαζεται να μου πεις κατι ,απλα θα χαρουμε να μαθουμε σαν φορουμ ,ποιος τελικα πηρε τα πουλακια και να μας τα παρουσιασει#

Διευκρινισε επισης αν τα δινεις μονο ζευγαρι ή και ξεχωρα

----------


## kostas karderines

χιλια μπραβο στον γιωργο,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα επιλεξει τους καταλληλους!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Γεια σου Γιωργο! Κατ' αρχας συγχαρητηρια για την κινηση. Ψαχνω εδω και καιρο αρσενικο κοκατιλ για τη Ρικο μου! Αλλα βλεπω εισαι απο Αθηνα..Εγω ειμαι απο Θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## xrisam

Eυχομαι να πάνε σε καλά χέρια τα πουλάκια σου.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Υπαρχει περιπτωση Γιωργο να ανεβεις εσυ ή καποιος γνωστος σου Θεσσαλονικη;;

----------


## NataliaRiki

Μπραβο οντως για τη κινηση και διαλεξε αυτους που πιστευεις οτι θα τα προσεξουν,φροντισουν και θα τα αγαπησουν οσο χρειαζονται! 
Ειναι εξημερωμενα και γιατι δεν ειναι ζευγαρακι?? δεν ταιριαξαν τα μικρουλια εε??  ::

----------


## souirkan

jk21 ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή και αυτό είχα σκοπό να κάνω, με την ελπίδα ότι δεν θα σε ενοχλούσα πολύ.
alex1986lunatic όπως σου έστειλα δεν έχω δυνατότητες μετακίνησης μέχρι την Θεσ/νικη και ούτε κάποιον γνωστό δυστυχώς... Δεν ξέρω από την δική σου μεριά τι ισχύει και ελπίζω να βρούμε κάποια άκρη για να πάρεις τον αρσενικό.
NataliaRiki μόνο η Lucy είναι ήμερη και μόνο με μένα. Για κάποιο λόγο φοβάται τα πάντα και μόνο με μένα κάθεται, το οποίο είναι και το δράμα της υπόθεσης... Δεν ταιριάξανε μάλλον εξαιτίας μου. Επειδή η Lucy είναι προσκολλημένη πάνω μου, ο αρσενικός μάλλον ζήλευε και κάνει επιθέσεις και σε μένα και λιγότερο στη Lucy. Με άλλα άτομα είναι επιφυλακτικός απλά. Εμένα με έχει στο μάτι...

Υ.Γ. Όπως ίσως καταλάβατε από τα συμφραζόμενα τα δίνω και ξεχωριστά.

----------


## panagiotis k

Γιώργο συγχαρητήρια για την κίνησή σου και λυπάμαι που αναγκάζεσαι να φύγεις απο την Ελλαδίτσα μας !!!!!!!!
Να σου ευχηθώ καλή τύχη και με το καλό να βρείς κάποιον να στα περιποιηθεί και να μεγαλώσει τα πουλάκια σου με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. 
Είμαι σίγουρος και να είσαι και εσυ ότι κάνεις το καλύτερο για αυτά. Υπάρχουν πολλά και αξιόλογα μέλη που θα μπορούσαν να τα φροντίσουν. 
Εγω πάντως απο την μεριά μου θα ήθελα να σου προτείνω σε περίπτωση που πλησιάσουν οι μέρες να φύγεις ( που δεν το πιστεύω ) και τα πουλάκια δεν έχουν δοθεί, να μην αγχωθείς και κάνεις βιαστικές κινήσεις, και με μεγάλη μου χαρά να στα φιλοξενήσω ώσπου να δοθούν σε κάποιο άλλο μέλος. Φυσικά η αγγελία σου θα ισχίει και θα ανακοινωθεί το όνομα του μέλους που θα τα πάρει.

----------


## souirkan

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Παναγιώτη! Θα σε έχω υπόψιν, αλλά ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί γιατί δεν θέλω να σε ταλαιπωρήσω. Βλέπω έχεις ήδη πολλά μαμούνια να φροντίζεις κάθε μέρα  :Happy:

----------


## panagiotis k

Να σαι καλά Γιώργο..........Αν είχα θέμα δεν θα στο πρότεινα. Αν και πιστεύω ότι θα βρεις σύντομα κάποιον να στα αναλάβει. 
Εγω βλέπεις θέλω να ασχοληθώ και με άλλα είδη παπαγάλων χεχε......αλλιώς θα στα ζητούσα. Αλλά επειδή θα φύγεις εξωτερικό, και για να μην έχεις άγχος για την τύχη τους, με μεγάλη μου χαρά στο πρότεινα αυτό.

----------


## NataliaRiki

καταλαβαινω!!  κ εμενα ο ρικι,επειδγγη δεν ηταν ταισμενος με κρεμα κ εγω τον εξημερωσα ας πουμε ,μονο με μενα μπορει να ειναι..τα υπολοιπα μελη τα αντιπαθει..σκεφτομαι καπου τα χριστουγεννα να παρω θηλυκο αλλα μαλλον κ εγω το ιδιο προβλημα θα αντιμετωπισω..  :sad:  θα με ενδιεφερε και η lucy αλλα μαλλον θα ναι πολυ δυσκολα  :sad:

----------


## kaxiboy

Καλημερα κυριε Γιωργο!! Θα με ενδιεφεραν τα κοκατιλακια αν και δεν εχω και πολλες γνωσεις για αυτο το ειδος παπαγαλων!!

----------


## souirkan

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ο αρσενικός θα δωθεί στον alex1986lunatic.
Μένει μόνο η Lucy που χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε άτομο έμπειρο με το είδος της.
Kaxiboy συγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να στην δώσω εφόσον δεν έχεις εμπειρία με τα cockatiels μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο χαρακτηράς της είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολος για αρχάριους και χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη προσοχή. Συγνώμη και πάλι και ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγήθηκες.

----------


## kaxiboy

Σε καταλαβαίνω Γιώργο και δεν παρεξηγήθηκα!! Αυτό στο είπα γιατί δεν έχω σκοπό να σε κοροϊδέψω!!

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να διευκρινισω οτι ο Γιωργος με ενημερωσε για την αποφαση του ως προς το αρσενικο ,που δεν θα μπορουσα να μην ειμαι συμφωνος ειτε για τον Αλεξανδρο που τον γνωριζετε πια ολοι ειτε γιατι η κινηση αυτη θα οδηγησει σε ( με σωστες προυποθεσεις ) ζευγαρωμα ακομα ενος πουλιου μονου  ,που γνωριζετε τις θεσεις μου για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θεωρώ πως ο Αλέξανδρος είναι πολύ καλός μπαμπάς για τον μικρό . Έχει υπομονή , επιμονή και μια όμορφη κοκατιλοπριγκιπισσα που θα τα έχει παρεουλα. 
Αλέξανδρε θα περιμένουμε πρώτα ο Θεός όταν πάρεις τον μικρό να μας τον γνωρίσεις . 
Γιώργο συγχαρητήρια για την κίνηση σου , εύχομαι η μικρή σου να βρει ένα καλό και ζεστό σπιτικό όπως ο μικρός .

----------


## gordon

Γιώργο καλησπέρα !!! συγχαρητήρια για την κίνηση σου !!!!!! Εχω ενα αρσενικό κοκατίλ τον γνωστό σε όλους εδω μέσα Πάκο !!!! θα ήθελα πολύ την κοκατιλίνα !!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σίγουρα τα πουλάκια θα βρουν ένα κατάλληλο σπιτικό μέσα από το φόρουμ. Και σε σένα εύχομαι καλή τύχη όπου πας για το νέο σου ξεκίνημα! 
Και ίσως μόλις τακτοποιηθείς μπορέσεις και πάρεις μια νέα παρεούλα να αναπληρώσεις το κενό.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Eυχαριστω παρα πολυ το Γιωργο για την κινηση του! Μολις τον παρω θα σας τον συστησω! Ελπιζω να τα βρουνε με την χαιδεμενη μου Ρικο και να ειναι ευτυχισμενα!

----------


## Esmi

Μπράβο για την κίνηση σου... ο Αλέξανδρος στα πούπουλα θα τον έχει τον κοκατιλενιο σου..!!Ελπίζω να βρεθεί σύντομα κάποιος και για την Lucy

----------


## souirkan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ελπίζω ότι θα τα πάει καλά ο Αλέξανδρος με τον Condoriano.
Η Lucy μάλλον βρήκε σπίτι, αλλά ακόμα ενημερώνω τον υποψίο για τις ιδιαιτερότητές της  :Happy:  Θέλω να ξέρει ακριβώς τι θα αντιμετωπίσει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιώργο θες να μας πεις αν το παιδί που θα πάρει την Lucy είναι από το φόρουμ μας ?

----------


## panagiotis k

Πολύ χέρομαι που βρήκες γρήγορα σπίτι για τα πουλάκια σου.....Και τυχερός που πάει στον Αλέξανδρο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Με τον Αλέξανδρο θα πάει σε πολύ καλά χέρια πράγματι!

----------


## souirkan

Καλησπέρα για άλλη μια φορά παιδιά! Μόλις επισημοποιήθηκε και ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης της Lucy. Ο Gordon ενδιαφέρθηκε να της δώσει νέο σπίτι και γαμπρό φυσικά! Πιστεύω ότι ο Πάκο του, θα την κάνει να νιώσει ''σαν στο σπίτι'' που λέει και ο λόγος!
Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας και κυρίως τον Άλεξ και τον Κώστα που θα δώσουν νέα σπίτια (και πολύ καλά από ό,τι φαίνεται) στα πουλάκια μου, μιας και εγώ δεν θα μπορώ να είμαι πλέον κοντά τους για πολύ... Ελπίζω να τα πάτε καλά μαζί τους και να μην σας δυσκολέψουν (ούτε και εσείς αυτά βέβαια) και μακάρι να δέσουν με τα ταίρια που τους περιμένουν!
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και στον Δημήτρη (jk21)  για την δική του ξεχωριστή βοήθεια!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιώργο μπράβο για τις επιλογές , καταπληκτικά παιδιά με πολύ καλά κοκατιλάκια . 
Θα μας τα δείξεις τα μικρά σου σε φωτογραφιες ?

----------


## jk21

Ειμαι σιγουρος για την καλη τυχη των πουλιων και την ανταξια μεταχειριση τους απο τους νεους ιδιοκτητες ,οπως πιστευω οτι ειχαν απο τον Γιωργο .Γιατι ατομο που ενδιαφερεται για το μελλον τους και δεν κοιτα να τα ξεπουλησει σε ενα πετ σοπ ή με μια αγγελια σε σχετικη σελιδα , δειχνει οτι δεν ειναι τυχαιο στην εκτροφη πτηνων .

Γιωργο θα ηθελα να μην χαθεις απο την παρεα ,εστω και χωρις πουλακια !

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν επιστρεψεις και ειναι εφικτο ,τα παιδια θα σε βοηθησουν να ξεκινησεις ξανα την εκτροφη με νεα πουλακια ! 


Θα ηθελα να διευκρινισω οτι η δικια μου συμμετοχη στην ολη διαδικασια ,δεν ηταν η προταση ατομων , αλλα η γνωμη για ατομα που ο Γιωργος επελεξε .Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει τακτικο μελος της παρεας που θα μπορουσε να εχει διαφορετικη για τα προσωπα αυτα !!!

Να χαιρεσται τα πουλακια παιδια και κυριως να τα χαρουν τα ομοια του ειδους τους ,που ευχομαι να αποτελεσουν συντομα ταιρι τους !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιώργο θα χαρούμε να σε έχουμε ενεργό στην παρέα μας και έτσι θα μπορείς να μαθαίνεις και νεα των μικρών σου και φωτογραφίες από τα θέματα των παιδιών . 


Αλέξανδρε και Κώστα να χαίρεστε τα μικρά σας , να τα προσέχετε , να μαθαίνουμε νέα τους και στο μέλλον να κάνετε και εσείς με την σειρά σας την πράξη του Γιώργου . 
Η χαρά είναι απερίγραπτη .  :Happy0064:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Tελεια! Και ο Κωστας ειναι εξαιρετικη επιλογη! Η Lucy θα ειναι σε πολυ καλα χερια!

Οταν με το καλο γυρισεις Γιωργο και εχουν ζευγαρωσει η Ρικο με τον Κοντοριανο με μεγαλη μου χαρα να σου ανταποδωσω την κινηση σου ωστε να ξεκινησεις καινουργια εκτροφη!

----------


## gordon

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι τον Γιώργο που μου χαρίζει την πανέμορφη Lusy !!!!! Ευχαριστώ και όλους εσάς για τα καλά σας λόγια !!!!!! Αλέξανδρε είμαι σίγουρος ότι με σένα το κοκατιλάκι θα είναι τέλεια !! Μακάρι και τα 2 πουλάκια να κάνουν ζευγάρια και να μπορέσουμε με τη σειρά μας να δώσουμε χαρά και σε άλλους !!! (αύριο με το καλό θα την έχω στο καινούργιο της σπίτι !!!!) :Happy0064: (ας είναι καλά η Κωνσταντίνα CaptainChoco!!!!!!!)

----------


## souirkan

Κωνσταντίνα (Captain Choco) σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την βοήθεια σου σήμερα! Πραγματικά εκτιμώ πολύ τον χρόνο και τον κόπο που έκανες για να με βοηθήσεις να την στείλουμε με ασφάλεια!
Κώστα περιμένω νέα μόλις φτάσει!

----------


## gordon

Χθες το βράδυ παρέλαβα την πανέμορφη κοκατιλινα!!!!!!! Ευχαριστώ και πάλι τον Γιώργο που μου την χάρισε, και την Κωνσταντίνα που βοήθησε στην ασφαλή μεταφορά της!!!!!!


Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A2010-a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ ευχαριστώ που είχα τη χαρά να γνωρίσω και εσένα Γιώργο και την μικρή από κοντά! Φάνηκε πόσο πολύ την πρόσεχες και πόσο την αγαπάς!!! Η μικρή δεν το συζητώ, υπέροχη!!!! Εύχομαι μία όμορφη συμβίωση από δω και πέρα με όλα τα φτερωτά του Κώστα και με τον ίδιο φυσικά!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αααααα Κώστα θεά η μικρή . 
Γιώργο μπράβο , μεγάλωσες ένα πανέμορφο και καλόψυχο πουλάκι . Σου αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια . 

Κώστα βλέπω καραντίνα δεν κράτησες . 
Ο Πάκο πως την δέχτηκε ? Η Λούση πως του συμπεριφέρεται ? Στο κλουβί τα πάνε καλά ?  
Αχ τώρα θα αρχίσει να κάνει καμάκι ο κούκλος σου στην πριγκίπισσα σου . 
Θα περιμένουμε πολλές φωτογραφίες και νεα τους .  ::

----------


## gordon

Είναι σε άλλο κλουβί μόνο όταν πετάνε τα χω μαζί...είναι και τα 2 μια χαρά και δεν έχουν θέμα μεταξύ τους..


Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A2010-a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Πω πω πω ομορφιες! Τι καλα που καθονται μαζι ρε συ! Φτου φτου τα βρηκαν αμεσως!

----------


## gordon

Ναι μια χαρά τα πάνε !!! Μόνο που ή μικρή δεν θέλει πολλά φιλία από τον Πακο... Μόνο από μένα !!!

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A2010-a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Καλέ τι ωραίο ζευγαράκι, φτου φτου!!!

Το κοριτσάκι σου Γιώργο βρήκε ένα σπίτι με πολύ αγάπη. 

Μπράβο στο Κωνσταντινάκι μας για την βοηθειά της και στον Κώστα που υιοθέτησε την μικρούλα!

----------


## Esmi

Αχ τι ωραίες φωτογραφίες είναι αυτές!!!Ειδικά η τελευταία!
Γιώργο μην ανησυχείς για την μικρή, να ξέρεις είναι σε πάρα πολύ καλά χέρια και είναι ευτυχισμένη! Με το που την βγάλαμε από το κουτάκι μας συμπάθησε μονομιάς, οπότε όλα καλά θα πάνε να μην ανησυχείς για τίποτα!
Κωνσταντίνα μπράβο και σε σένα που βοήθησε στην μεταφορά!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τι ομορφιες ειναι αυτες!! Πανεμορφη και η Λουσυ! Μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια! Κακως βεβαια δεν κρατηθηκε η καραντινα..Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα και ειστε μια ευτυχισμενη οικογενεια!

----------


## panagiotis k

Πανέμορφα είναι !!!!!!!!!!!! Να τα χαρείς Κώστα !!!!!!!!

----------


## souirkan

Να μου την προσέχεις Κώστα... Την έχω σαν κόρη μου! Τώρα ξέρω γιατί έκανε έτσι ο Φιλιππίσης στο 50-50 με την κόρη του...! Αχ ο καημός του πατέρα δεν συγκρίνεται με τίποτα...  ::  Άλεξ την καραντίνα την θεωρήσα περιττή μιας και 2,5 χρόνια που την είχα ούτε ακάρεα δεν είχε πιάσει. Ακόμα και όταν πήρα τον αρσενικό τους είχα χωριστά πάνω από 40 μέρες πριν δουν ο ένας τον άλλο για πρώτη φορά, οπότε όσο ήταν στα χέρια μου δεν είχε το παραμικρό, δόξα τον Θεό! Φτου να μην το ματιάσω το κοριτσάκι μου!

Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι την κοινώτητα λόγω έλλειψης εμπειρίας στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Ο αρσενικός θα πάει στον Άλεξ κατά τα Χριστούγεννα. Από την μέρα όμως που η Λούση πήγε στον Κώστα την ψάχνει και φωνάζει ασταμάτητα και τον λυπάμαι... Και ξαναλέω δεν ήταν ζευγάρι γιατί η Λούση δεν τον ήθελε καθόλου και αυτός την παίδευε. Φαντάζομαι απλά θέλει παρέα κάποιο κοκατίλ για να μην νιώθεις τόσο μόνος. Τί να κάνω? Να τον στείλω σε κάποιον για φιλοξενία με άλλα πουλιά δεν θέλω, γιατί ο Άλεξ με το δίκιο θα ανησυχήσει. Τί άλλο μπορώ να κάνω να τον ηρεμήσω?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Φυσικά την αναζητάει όχι ότι ήταν ζευγάρι απλά τα cockatiel είναι κοινωνικά πουλιά οπότε έχασε το κοπάδι του . 
Μπορείς να του φτιάξεις διάφορα Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για μικρούς-μεσαίους παπαγάλους για να έχει με κάτι να ασχολείται και επίσης να ασχολείσαι αρκετά μαζί του, να τον ταίζεις πχ. κεχρί με το χέρι κτλ.
Όχι μην τον δώσεις κάπου γιατί το πουλάκι κρίμα να αλλάξει σπίτια και να είναι από εδώ και απο εκεί , θα πάει μια και καλή στο νέο του σπίτι .
 Υπομονή οι μέρες θα περάσουν. 
Είναι καθόλου εξημερωμένος ή τελείως αγρημάκι ?

Πολύ γλυκά και συγκινητικά τα λόγια σου για την Λούση , όντως φαίνεται ιδιαίτερο πουλάκι .  :Love0033:

----------


## souirkan

Αν σκεφτείς ότι όταν είχε το πρόβλημα με το στομάχι της, κοιμόμασταν μαζί 2 βράδια και γινόταν μπαλάκι κάτω από το σαγόνι μου, ναι. Είναι πολύ ξεχωριστή για μένα!
 Το κακό με τον Condoriano (aka Kraken), είναι ότι όταν με δει και με ακούσει τον πιάνει υστερία γιατί ξέρει ότι εγώ πήρα τη Λούση και θέλει να την φέρω πίσω. Τον κρατάει ο αδερφός μου στο δωμάτιό του που τον λατρεύει και τον βγαζει να παίξει, του δίνει κεχρί και του κάνει παρέα, αλλά πολλές φορές την ημέρα τον ακούω και στενοχωριέμαι...
Στο μεταξύ στην γειτονιά μου είναι μαζεμένοι όλοι οι ζαβοί που παίζουν με τους συναγερμούς όλη μέρα (δεν υπερβάλλω, αυτό δεν το έχω ξαναδει πουθενά όσο ζω!) και σχεδόν όλοι μοιάζουν με κραυγή κοκατίλ, οπότε μόλις τους ακούσει γίνεται χαμός... Έχω στενοχωρηθεί πολύ... Θα δοκιμάσω να του βάλω καινούρια παιχνίδια, γιατί τα παλιά ούτε που κοιτάει.

----------

